
Ask HN: Is it possible to get a tech job without a degree? - rblion
Serious question. If you have a story, success or cautionary, please share.
======
tptacek
I have one semester of college, in which I took psychology and political
science.

I've worked as the lead network architect for a large ISP, as a developer and
then lead developer of a network security tool, as a security researcher (I
have a pretty decent cite record and a fun list of universities with courses
that have taught papers I wrote), as a 2-time startup founder, the first of
which was VC-funded, as a lead developer for a large-data Internet backbone
monitoring system, and as a product marketing manager for several years. The
shortest of these roles was 2 years; the longest 8 (and counting).

No. You do not need a degree. Early on in my career, I was asked for my GPA
and then my SAT scores, by HR, after passing a job interview on Wall Street; I
declined to continue the process. I've walked from all similar requests ever
since. Not only do I think it hasn't cost me, but I think it has also helped
me, by keeping me out of jobs at companies that suck.

If you're going to skip college, be very serious about your craft. Opt for
difficult jobs. Tune your career so that you are always on the verge of being
overwhelmed. Read like crazy; particularly, read papers, not blog posts. Learn
a systems programming language and a functional language, then _stop_ with the
languages and start building things from papers. Be careful about getting
wedged into things that are just barely programming, like CRUD web apps and
iOS design. You can do good work in those settings, but the median project is
(technically) boring. You know something is going wrong when you start
promoting your unit test or A/B testing tools.

Watch out for IT. IT for people without a degree is a trap.

Consider staying in school long enough to pick up math. Math didn't matter
much in my first 10 years or so, but it matters a lot to me now, and doing it
on my own is a slog. I would pay a lot of money to be taught serious linear
algebra and calculus instead of hacking and slashing my way through the
subject on my own.

~~~
freehunter
If I were asked for a GPA or an SAT score at any job interview, I would walk
as well. It's completely irrelevant, and highly dependent on the school you
went to (is a 4.0 at DeVry better or worse than a 3.0 from CMU?)

It sounds like you're a little older than a person who would be debating going
to college, though. I had a coworker that trained me at my current job who
only had a few classes at a community college. Being hired a decade after him,
it was required that I have a bachelors degree. Things have changes rapidly in
the past few decades in terms of HR expectations at larger companies. I'm not
trying to detract from your advice, because I think you're absolutely correct.
I'm just wondering if you would be able to replicate your success today.

~~~
tptacek
Maybe it's hard to get a job at Google without a degree (at least, if you're
not a software security person). Don't work at Google. There's an industry
full of small software startups and an open war for talent right now; start
your career at one of the shops smart enough not to pay attention to college
records. For every successfully-executed role in your resume, it becomes
progressively more and more insane to screen you out based on your degree.
Since the starting state on screening by degree is already "pretty crazy", it
doesn't take long to make college irrelevant.

But again, to make that work, you need to be serious enough about your craft
that you can demonstrate ability clearly.

------
lethain
I'm occasionally a hiring manager for engineers, and yes, it's very possible
to get a job without a tech degree. Tech interviewing usually has four major
steps: 1) sourcing candidates, 2) filtering resume candidates, 3) technical
phone screen, 4) in-person interview.

For most companies, having a degree only matters in the first two phases, and
ability/interviewability matters in the last two.

Experienced engineers avoid getting filtered out in the first two phases by
working through their network, which allows them to skip those phases
entirely. If you're trying to break in without any experience, it's much
harder because you probably don't have a network and degrees are often used as
a filter during candidate discovery and resume filtering (especially when the
engineering manager is working with a recruiter).

My thought would be to proactively send your resume directly to a bunch of job
postings, especially ones which go to a "jobs@$company.com". Anecdotally, I
know I don't get many direct resumes these days, so I'd end up reading them,
skipping any explicit filtering.

------
joshstrange
I attended college for 3 years at which point I dropped[0] out to work full
time at the web dev company I was working part time at. I will be starting my
3rd job (In the tech field, I left college for my second tech job) on January
2nd.

I have people constantly telling me I should get my degree (Older
friends/family) and the ones who don't bug me about it often say things like
"But he will eventually...". That said I have not yet had it hold me back in
the tech field as all of the places I have talked to care more that I can do
what they need than if I have a piece of paper. About a year and half after
dropping out I have ZERO regrets, I am now seeing my peers who stayed in
school complain about not being able to find jobs (on FB and the like) while I
have had no problems at all finding a places that will hire me.

The thing to remember is to never stop learning. Some of my peers (both in
school and at where I work) see finishing college as the end of having to
learn where it couldn't be further from the truth.

[0] [http://joshstrange.com/why-i-canceled-my-college-
subscriptio...](http://joshstrange.com/why-i-canceled-my-college-
subscription/)

------
petercooper
I suspect ~50% of HN could confirm that but.. just one cautionary point, not
having a degree could make it significantly harder to work overseas, if you
were to want to do that. For example, if you were outside the US and wanted to
go to the US on an H-1B, it's _possible_ without a degree but somewhat harder.

~~~
VLM
It goes the other direction too. Canada, like many countries, has a point
system. Its been a long time since I considered an offer in Canada but its a
simple game theory optimization puzzle, to get the same number of points I
could either get a degree, or become fluent in French, or work X years in some
field or another. Programmer types tend to be pretty good at numerical
optimization, think of it like a RPG game with various tradeoffs to level up.

One interesting thing to research for either immigration or jobs in general is
do you get a CS degree or any STEM degree or any degree at all in any topic?

You're probably more employable if you're better rounded, so even if you are
going IT instead of bench work, a Chemistry degree might help you get a job in
IT at a pharm company more than an actual CS degree. Ditto finance if you want
to work at a bank, etc. Employers love already trained subject matter experts.

WRT immigration this is a gross generalization but you get more points for
"any" STEM degree... so if you're not going to learn anything in an IT type
degree, why not get the physics degree you always wanted, immigration isn't
going to care.

------
stevenp
I've been employed as a software engineer since age 19, and I'm almost 33 now.
I've worked for companies like MetLife, Tommy Hilfiger, Yahoo!, and IMVU, and
my lack of a degree has never been an issue.

It helps that I was always a hobbyist (I started playing with my dad's
Commodore 64 when I was 6). For the most part, everything I learned I learned
by building stuff. I dropped out of college when I was 19 because my financial
aid fell through, and instead of continuing with my bachelor's degree, I
decided to enroll in a 9 month program at a technical school. That allowed me
to fill in some of the gaps that my own tinkering didn't really cover --
things like object-oriented programming.

After that, I got my first job programming online surveys in Perl, and I've
been employed ever since. Getting your foot in the door is the most important
thing. You only need to find one person who believes you can do the job, and
if you're intellectually curious enough, you can easily learn by doing. My
first job was with a small business that didn't have anyone doing any
programming, so there was nobody to tell me I wasn't good enough during the
hiring process, so I was able to fake my way into having a job that gave me
the employment history to work my way into bigger companies and higher
salaries.

------
nchuhoai
So here is some contrarian opinion:

You don't need to go to college, but if you have time and money, I'd say do
it.

There is ample of evidence, that you don't need a degree to have a successful
career, especially in the IT sector. Then again, what do you really need? I
used to think like most comments here, where college (especially in the US) is
a colllasal and expensive waste of time. And if you measure it in hard
skills/knowledge learned, maybe it is.

Before I dropped out, I tried to get my BA/MA in four years by only taking CS
classes. It was terrible, I didn't learn anything useful. Only after returning
to college from our failed startup, I realized the great benefits from
college: Exploring your interests, the social setting of college, running into
people from all different backgrounds and opinions. It's a truly unique
experience and IMO the competitive advantage of the American tertiary
education.

I'm not saying people should do one or another or whether its worth it, but it
does help to get in different perspectives from time to time.

------
ColinWright
Here's my advice.

First, some context. I have degrees in math and experience in computing. I am
now part-owner of an established company, and occasionally we recruit. The
following is my experience based on some successful hires, some unsuccessful
hires, and many, many CVs and interviews.

When I look as a CV I want to know what value you'll bring to my company. I
want to know why you'll be worth the money I'll pay you, and how well you'll
fit. Yes, there was a job description, but your role will change, develop, and
in the end you may be doing something completely different from what we
originally thought we needed.

So I want to see, quickly, what value you claim you'll bring to my company.
That means you'll need to have thought about that, and tailored the CV to
match not just the job description, but the homework you've done on what we
do. In particular, that makes it hard to get a job via a recruitment firm.

After that, I want to see the evidence that your claims are true. Do you claim
to write clear, usable, effective code? Show me some code. Do you claim to
work well with others? Tell me of specific occasions that I can verify.

Sometimes you can't provide evidence, and I understand that. Make it clear
that you understand that I will somehow need to verify your claims. Be
sympathetic - put yourself in my place, and help me see you as a potentially
valuable asset.

And all this is true even if you don't have a degree. State that you know
things, and then provide evidence. I've employed people with and without
degrees, and it's been interesting to see how different people have worked
out.

tl;dr - No, you don't need a degree. Yes, you can get a job, but you need to
provide evidence of value other than by quoting that you have a degree.
Sometimes that's better.

 _Edited for typo and word-crafting._

~~~
dannyking
Interesting! I'm building a way for people to apply for tech jobs by
showcasing their experience, and skills backed up with evidence
(www.accredible.com - just posted a Show HN after seeing this thread. Edit:
reached the front page!). It sounds like your hiring thought process matches
this philosophy!

~~~
ColinWright
The challenge with all these things is to make sure that the evidence hasn't
been faked. That's why we end up asking people to do some simple tasks in
house, before then even considering proper pairing sessions on real work. We
had a candidate who actually surreptitiously did a "phone a friend" wile
allegedly producing some trivial code to do something FizzBuzz-like.

------
dsschnau
I think the best answer you're going to come away with from here is this: Yes,
it is possible, but it is more difficult. YMMV.

~~~
odonnellryan
That's probably true.

Also: Just saying "tech" makes it hard to discuss. Tech ranges from IT
(Helpdesk throughout very advanced network architecture), to Software
engineering (Websites (html) to integrated systems, to application
development), to many more obscure and loosely-related fields.

~~~
walshemj
And not all "tech" relates to computers traditional "engineering" has non
degree entrance options.

------
rdl
I'm technically a high school dropout (one gym class shy; they required 4y and
I didn't have a chance to get third-party credit for those, unlike other
classes,...), as well as an MIT dropout. (I dropped out of HS to go to MIT
early, then ran out of money and couldn't pay for MIT, and also had a chance
to do an anon ecash startup if I dropped out, so rather than doing ROTC, I did
the startup, and never submitted any paperwork to the HS on the degree.

It's never really been an issue. I variously say "some high school", "some
college", and "some grad school" (due to later classes...) on demographics
forms, depending on context.

I still vaguely want to get something purely for immigration-points reasons in
various countries. There are European programs at ICL and LBS to get an MBA
without reference to undergrad; there are exceptional cases where one can get
into a PhD program without reference to undergrad. To finish undergrad itself
would have a high time cost (since it's been so long, potentially 2-3y,
especially if I wanted to do aero or nuclear eng, and would need to refresh
heavily on calc/physics), but maybe.

Startups generally don't care for any individual role, but it might influence
the overall arc of your career.

------
elliottlan
Yes it is - providing you are willing to learn the trade yourself.

I've been freelancing as a php developer since I was 20 years old. Now that I
am 26 I have landed a decently paid full time php/sysadmin job that I really
enjoy.

Between the ages of around 14 and 20 I spent a lot of time messing around with
html and playing with linux installations which gave me the foundation to
learn more advanced skills later on.

My main advice would be to take any job that you feel will increase your
knowledge. If you don't like it, change jobs after a year or two.

Get some friends who work in the area of tech that you want to move into and
talk with them about their solutions to problems.

If you can't find any friends in real life then find some on
irc/reddit/hackernews/github...

Other people (and other people's code) can often provide you with a far better
education than a degree.

One last thing - if you know anyone who is currently doing a computer science
degree ask them what books they are learning from (for example books about
object oriented programming eg java, books about database normalization, books
about project planning).

There is a goldmine of knowledge out there providing you are interested to use
it!

------
philbarr
I stuffed up my education for one reason and another and never got a degree.
When I eventually had to do work I started out de-stapling things so that they
could be scanned in. I did this for about 9 months - after 3 months my boss
actually got me a destapler so I didn't have to use my fingers.

BUT, I saw that he had an Issues list in Excel that he would spend hours
fiddling with. I wrote a bunch of VBA for him to make it easier to deal with
and he was ecstatic. I managed to use this as a sort of portfolio and got a
job that was all Excel and MS Access.

I convinced those guys to let me do their website, and used that as my next
portfolio to get into an actual software shop. I worked my way up the ranks
there until I was the highest paid guy, before moving to where I am now as
head of development.

All you need to do is:

\- work hard, which is easy if you're actually interested in it.

\- continually think, "how does this benefit me in getting my next job /
further my career?" This is a constant exercise.

------
munin
I didn't have the option to get a degree, no one told me about loans or how to
get them, lots of people told me I wasn't "college material", and I kind of
stopped talking to my parents at 18. It's possible I could have figured out
logistically how to pay for school at 18 with no parental support, but, I
didn't. If you have any kind of support structure that will help you pay for
or borrow (cheaply! and not too much!) for your college education, as someone
who started working with no degree and then got their degree, I strongly
recommend that you get your degree.

I found good jobs without a degree, though it was largely through luck and
networking. If you don't have a degree the "normal people" channels are closed
to you and you have to use connections and people you know. of course, the
"normal people" channels are for suckers so this is probably for the best...

After a few years of working professionally without a degree, I went back and
worked on my degree part time. I'm finishing now. I went to a pretty good
school (in the top 15 for CS) and I took pretty hard classes with a minor in
math. I think that the experience helped make me a better software person.
There were definitely concepts in algorithm design and data structures that I
might not have experienced professionally, professors were really smart and I
could go to their office hours and talk about real-world problems, and I think
that learning more about math helped me think better.

I was (mostly) intelligent about what gen-eds to take and where (at a
community college) so that the time and money value was maximized. I think it
was a good investment. There are many jobs that you will be locked out of
without a degree. Some people might say, all the better, but those
environments can also be one of the few places doing something you really want
to work on, like a university or national lab. Good luck finding a startup
that is doing pure R&D in CS...

------
louthy
I'm a self-taught programmer, started aged 10. Didn't go to university because
by the time I'd finished school I'd had enough with education and I'd already
started getting freelance work.

That was nearly 20 years ago now (I'm 38), and in that time I've worked as a
developer on 3D graphics engines, real time physics engines and core tech in
the games industry (for about 10 years, one project with Shigeru Miyamoto!),
and then left that to start my own medical software company (8 years ago).

I now employ developers. And whilst I don't ignore the 'qualifications'
section of a CV/resume, I really don't see it as remotely vital. I'm far more
interested in whether you have a passion for the job, past projects etc.

So yeah, it's possible to get a tech job without a degree. Some places will
insist on it. But they're not the places you want to work.

------
27182818284
The Tech industry is one of the few industries where you can do very well
without a degree. I know people off the top of my head making > $50k without a
degree in the Midwest US. (so, say, $91K in San Fran using WolframAlpha's cost
of living adjuster.)

Like most things there are some caveats.

It will be harder to get into the top tier tech companies, Amazon, Microsoft,
Google, etc, hire people without degrees, but not nearly as much as other
organizations on the other tiers. Similarly, there are certain high frequency
low latency trading firms that won't look at your resume without some MIT
connection.

Some places will hire you with no problem, but have rules that will eventually
cap your salary. These are usually government offices, state-run universities,
etc. (For example, I know of universities where no programmer without without
a master's degree can get past tier XYZ)

------
adrow
I got a graduate position earlier this year in an ad-tech company, coming from
10 years in a completely unrelated industry and without a degree (I'm 33 and
in the UK).

I worked through some Codecademy courses, developed my own site and blog and
got to grips with things like Ad-Sense to get a feel for the ad-tech side of
things. I pushed my self-taught achievements and motivation in my CV as well
as my 10 years prior in a stable corporate environment.

I had to take a pay cut to get my foot in the door, but within 6 months I was
picked for another team and was back up to my old salary. I'm now in tech
support, but not IT specific (it's more APIs, datafeeds, SQL and site
debugging). I get plenty of exposure to the underlying company tech and there
are a lot of avenues for advancement in the future so I'm really happy I made
the career jump.

------
tessierashpool
Very easy to do. No degree here, building web apps on and off for twenty years
almost. I've met tons of other developers who had no degree also, some of them
very successful open source "stars."

However, it's not possible to get a tech job without learning a lot, so if you
go in without a degree, you probably have to be the type of person who reads a
lot and does a lot of research as a matter of habit. (Quite possibly has to be
true even if you _do_ go in with a degree.)

Also an enormous caveat, I had an incredible pre-college education, at least
compared to most Americans. Programming classes when I was 11 years old, two
years each of Latin and Ancient Greek while I was still in high school. I
think I might technically have been doing college-level math in high school,
too, but I'm not 100% sure.

------
BSousa
It depends.

I dropped out of Uni after one year (this was about 10 years ago). The thing
was, in the hobby/amateur game development circles I was well known. Had
written a bunch of tutorials, a book (when they still used dead trees) and
knew folks in various companies. This made getting job easier. Now, after 10
years of work history, no one gives a damn about my lack of degree. I've
working in more industries than most, form junior to Technical Lead positions.

But if I was 18/19 today, no side projects, not very well known, it would be
different. When I was more involved in recruiting, I never cared about the
degree, but without one, and without a work history, what can you really show
me that proves you can do the job?

------
j45
Yes, absolutely. It's not what someone's degree makes of them, but what they
make of their degree. Conversely, getting a tech job without a degree is based
on always building a track record of results, output, and experience. Same
thing for degree guys.

In a way without a degree, you may have more lee way in the types of
interesting projects you can put on your LinkedIn.

The bottom line is, always be building, and always be shipping something to
show what you can do. Technology is one area where one's education isn't as
relevant as the ability to learn anything, in a self-directed and self-
teaching way.

------
okaram
It is possible; however, it is a LOT _easier_ with a CS degree (it is easier
with a non-tech degree than without a degree at all :). Chances are a degree
will also help later, when getting better jobs.

You will see many comments of people who've made it without a degree; they
exist, but statistically it is much easier with one :)

If you can, get into a public university (at least if you're in the US or
Mexico, where I have experience). It is usually affordable, and they provide a
good education. It is usually easy to get a job in the field while in college.

------
jwarkentin
I think it comes down largely to what you know, and if you can show it. I
don't have a degree and I have a great job. I also get contacted usually
multiple times a week about jobs. I maintain some open source projects, I have
an active SO profile, Github profile, blog and I keep LinkedIn up-to-date.
That seems to be enough. Regardless of whether you have a degree or not those
are all valuable things that can show what you know and help your career a
lot.

I just don't think you need a degree if you know what you're doing.

------
alcuadrado
I've been working as a web developer since I was 17. It wasn't hard for me,
but I had an incredible good luck by then, getting my first freelance clients
out of nowhere.

I'm about to get a master in computer sciences, and I really think it is worth
the time (no money in my case, I'm from Argentina). It teaches you the
foundations of CS and that normally improves your way to think about
technological problems and problem solving. Also, it generally qualifies you
for different kind of jobs.

~~~
alcuadrado
Another great thing about studying is that you get to know a lot of clever
people interested in the same areas of technologies that you are. And also,
depends on your personality and the school maybe, a lot of possible business
contacts.

------
geolisto
I am living proof that it is. I stated teaching myself how to program in 2006.
I did a lot of freelance work for a number of years. I was laid off in Spring
2011.

A programming position opened up at a local manufacturing company. I submitted
my resume which spoke heavily about my freelance experience. I got a call for
a in person interview. During the interview they surprised me with a hand-
written programming test.

It turns out that I was the only person that actually passed the test out of
15 applicants.

------
lrvick
I have been programming since I was 10. I finished high school at 14, entered
a semester of college at 16 I then dropped out promptly (with straight A's)
because I found the material to be boring and inaccurate. One teacher was
seriously telling students there was no reasonable need for a computer to ever
have 64mb of ram. (Perhaps I might of made a different choice had I chosen
something besides a rural community college).

In any event I was disillusioned with the whole college experience and started
taking on quite a bit of contract work, and over the next decade
started/participated in 5 startups. I intentionally chose challenging projects
at the edge of my comfort zone to gain experience and build real-world problem
solving skills. During this time I built a wide network of connections which
gave me the ability to do contract work for several well known companies and
exposure to a wide range of technologies and problems.

Since documenting some of these experiences on my resume/linkedin in detail a
few years ago, I have never had a problem getting salaried jobs or contracts
making more than most of my degree-holding peers and getting frequent new job
opportunities to consider.

I have also been a hiring manager more than once, and have always interviewed
people based on their ability to solve real world problems with an actual
editor and access to google. I tend to gravitate towards companies that test
new applicants this way as well. Companies that dismiss me based on my lack of
formal education, I dismiss as well. Companies that judge on paper instead of
skill probably lack the diverse workforce I wish to be a part of.

As an added story, I have a friend that applied for Google without a degree.
He was denied. He actually contacted them back asking why he was dismissed so
quickly. He was told it was because he lacked a degree. The end. He had the
balls to push back insisting he is capable of doing the job and has plenty of
experience. The recruiter relented and pushed him up to the next stages... and
he got the job.

You don't need a degree, but be prepared to network a lot, have a healthy
amount of confidence, and be willing to push back against dismissive
recruiters. I won't say which path is better, because that depends on the
individual... but I can say skipping college to focus on real-world experience
was one of the best personal choices I ever made.

------
atwebb
Without a degree? Sure, but you're going to have to put the time in either
way.

I know lots of developers, great developers, who don't have a degree. The
degree may be required some places but most it's just "required". One of the
best devs I know misspelled his main tech (at the time) 3 different ways on
his resume. You're going to have to know your stuff but it's completely
possible.

------
mattbgates
Experience can definitely overtake a degree if you can prove you know your
stuff. I have a friend who spent a semester at college and hated it,
eventually dropping out. But he's very tech-savvy, taught himself almost every
language, and has been programming for over 10 years. He's making $90k a year
up in Canada. No degree. So its possible, but you have to know how to market
yourself.

------
eddie_31003
I believe you can get a tech job without a degree. However, that is just a
short term goal. What about your long term goals? I believe having a degree
further separates you from other non-degree holding candidates. I believe that
when there is another bubble bust or economy collapse, those without degrees
will be trying to complete their studies in order to compete against those
with degrees.

------
jzf
I would hire any developer who could point to his or her prior work. Build
something I can see for fun, contribute to open source. I would ask you why no
degree in the interview just so I don't hear something like "I ain't into no
book learning."

One more bit of advice. Own the "no degree" mystic. Make me believe it was by
choice, not by happenstance.

------
MaartenG
I did one year of college, where I was studying Business Information
Technology. Was distracted by my part-time job, and dropped out after the
first year - continued to work full-time. Sold that business eventually, and
now here I am, years later, without a degree but on a H1B visa in the US
working as a senior web developer at a videogame company.

------
TomJoad
I have a BA in a social science and have worked as a software engineer for
mega-corps, government and startups. Some companies like to filter by degree,
but I generally wouldn't want to work for those companies anyways.

The only way it has held me back is specialized fields, like machine learning,
would be hard to get into without at least a masters.

------
cypherpunks01
Absolutely! I would reach out directly to startup companies hiring that you're
interested in working for, who are more apt to base your application on coding
projects and a technical interview. Large, older tech companies with HR
departments are probably a lot less likely to look at an application without a
degree.

------
plcancel
Absolutely. However, be mindful that along with a degree comes a certain
amount of potential networking/professional relationships that you may need to
push to replicate as well outside of the university environment.

Demonstrate you are a creative and tenacious problem solver and you will be
valuable, degree or no degree.

------
goatforce5
Absolutely.

When hiring, i'm much more inclined to take someone straight out of school (or
someone currently, I dunno, working in a bar or not working at all) who has
some good code up on github or some personal side projects over someone who
has a degree and no other apparent interest in coding.

------
Dirlewanger
Yes, but I've seen cases where companies use said fact to their advantage and
dock the employee's pay compared to those who did have a degree. At least in
the US, there are many places where having a degree not only helps in finding
a job but provides a salary baseline.

------
excid3
I just helped start LaunchCodeSTL.com with Jim McKelvey and a few others here
in Saint Louis. Many of the people we talked to came from random backgrounds
and the people who have shown they really want a tech job have been absolutely
successful with it.

------
xiaoma
It appears Google has been hiring a lot more people without degrees than they
did before:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/google-hiring-non-
graduates-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-hiring-non-
graduates-2013-6)

------
aceis
I'm a Software Engineer at a small time company and I have two semesters of
general education at a community college but I don't hold a degree.

Our Senior SE doesn't hold a degree either and he's worked in the industry for
over 10 years.

------
ufukbay
I think it's possible if you can prove your knowledge with very good
references. In my opinion, it's more important to get the job done instead of
having a degree but no clue about the work you are supposed to do.

------
willcate
Holding only a degree in English from a small liberal arts college, I taught
myself programming, and eventually spent about 10 years as a full-time
programmer in "corporate America." So yes, it's possible.

------
blainsmith
Yes. I actually spoke about that recently
[http://blainsmith.com/articles/tedxalbany-the-master-of-
my-f...](http://blainsmith.com/articles/tedxalbany-the-master-of-my-fate)

------
thatoneguy
Late to the party, but I haven't graduated anything since middle school,
majored in a liberal art at a state school and have been an engineer at a
certain search engine company for almost a decade.

------
weland
I know two people who are excellent programmers and have stable jobs. One of
them started a Math degree, but dropped out after the first semester. The
other one has a degree, but in Philosophy.

------
ryanthejuggler
If it helps, I do have a degree in mechanical engineering but am working in
software. For all its problems, a Github portfolio is a very good way to show
what you know.

------
Tonyclifton69
Yes. I have no degree but taught myself sql, pl/sql, and eventually became a
senior systems analyst/developer supporting Oracle EBS implementations.

------
codenut
Rephrase the question and answer it. Is it possible to write code and develop
softwares without a degree?

------
CiaranR
Serious answer: Yes, experience matters more than credentials.

~~~
Mchl
I support this. If you got past projects to show you can get a job even with
largest companies out there. They might be pushing you towards eventually
getting a degree once you work for them though.

------
achalkley
Yes. Taught myself everything. Now in US on an O-1 Visa.

------
adultSwim
Yes.

------
cpucycling
Yes, now go away.

